# finally pics of my system



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

finally some pics of my system
i have had the same system for the past 3 1/2 years but recently built in the trunk its 2 10in JL audio subs connected to a 728 amp which is connected to a alpine 7983 head unit intirers are all alpine type-s 
let me know what u guys think i did everything my self so its not 100% perfect. 
http://www.cardomain.com/id/93sentraxe


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks very good and clean...I like the JL cutout in the floor.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

It looks good, i like what you did with the trunk. Good job :thumbup: .


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

I really like what you have done with the boot.
It is nice without going overboard, and you could probably just but something over the subs and still use the boot space.


----------

